# Charlie Francis, Track Coach, Steroid Expert, Passes Away



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Charlie Francis, Track Coach, Steroid Expert, Passes Away by Anthony Roberts Charlie Francis, who was diagnosed with lymphoma five years ago, 61, died at Sunnybrook Hospital on Wednesday afternoon. Francis was the Canadian 100-meter champion in 1970, ???71 and ???73. His personal best of 10.1 seconds was established at the Pan American Games trials in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

